# just out of curiousity



## mgarney26 (Sep 17, 2011)

does anyone know of a way a potential rom developer can go about creating their own custom rom? what to download to make it work and such? just something for a little side project for myself....just need to be pointed in the right direction. thanks


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

on most forums theres sections dedicated to teaching people the basics, this forum has a great section on how to set up a dev envionment but I think droid forums has the best section for beginner rom development


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Learning to build roms? wiki.cyanogenmod.com

The complation can be difficult but just read everything you can find on android development.

Or follow the offical google instructions
http://source.android.com/source/index.html

Also cyanogen posted a how to in xda that is helpful


----------

